# New bass string sounds balls?



## jonajon91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would call myself a pretty experienced bassist. I have been playing for six or seven years, but I have never broken a bass string before (until now). It wan't a huge snap, but the string lost tension and started unwinding or something. Its the low B string (130?) and at the time it was tuned down to a low G# (35 inch scale). Anyway, I got a thicker B string (D'Addario, nickle wound XL .135 long scale, bright, round wound) for the low notes, but it does not fit the bridge 100%, The end of the string with the bass sticks out of the bridge a centimeter or so, but holds firmly because the string gets a little thicker at the end (for some reason). Anyway (again), the string sounds massively tinny, almost like its got string rattle, but there it's not that.
Sorry about the ramble, but I figured i'd share all the information there is to share. Is this just a common problem with new strings?


----------



## MrExcane (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the string going over the bridge? Are they regular or taper wound?


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry about the quality, I don't actually own a camera other than my webcam. I will say the the string sounds a lot better than it did a few days ago, but there is still some definite buzz/tinnyness coming from somewhere.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't quite get the sound you're describing. However, new strings are very bright and make fret buzz more audible due to all the higher frequencies.
I can imagine that the difference is stupid ridiculous if you haven't changed them in 6 or so years.

Without a soundclip it'll be hard to spot the problem. There may be something to it not fitting properly in the bridge slot, but what I hear in my head from your description is just common new-string-sound.
Are you sure there are no loose screws in the bridge that rattle? On my precision, one of the string height screws for the E-string is loose because my action is very low. Not audible through an amp, but ever so annoying.

If you didn't change the rest of the strings along with the B-string I would suggest doing so. Keeping the others will make for a very uneven tone for quite a while until you've dulled out the new string.
Unless you like your strings super worn out.


----------



## MrExcane (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks like the string is not seated in the bridge correctly. I'd try taper core strings (aka exposed core strings) They're going to be really thin at the end that sits in the bridge, I think that will solve the problem you're describing. 

Stock photo if you're not familiar with what they look like - notice the B string.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd try out a different set of strings, sounds like it's just not setting right and it's probably a hardware issue where you might need to bust out a file or something. The original break was probably due to the quality of the original strings or your playing. I broke a B string once... that was ridiculous. I was slapping/popping the crap out of it because my amp at the time needed just a little more juice to really cut through in a loud band setting. No idea how I managed to break that giant string.

If you like the feel of .130 for that low tuning, DR Lo-Riders (steel) are a great set of strings. Tighter/stiffer with a little extra tension and I've never broken one in like 5+ years of using them almost exclusively (probably 25+ sets).



Murmel said:


> I can imagine that the difference is stupid ridiculous if you haven't changed them in 6 or so years.


Wait wait... you havent changed ur strings in like 6-7 years? Are you going for a James Jamerson kind of thing but in modern metal styles?


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 31, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> Wait wait... you havent changed ur strings in like 6-7 years? Are you going for a James Jamerson kind of thing but in modern metal styles?



Im going for if it aint broke don't try to fix it style. Honestly, I just play bass for me, i'm not even in a band at the moment (though im looking to change that). The only reason i'm working on a new string is that it broke. Also, the string didn't snap, it kind of stretched and unwound a little.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Dec 31, 2013)

It might also be more or less flexible than whatever it replaced. More flex means it might vibrate in a wider pattern, and would need higher action to give it room.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you crimp the end that goes into the bridge? Maybe thats not the right term but my needle nosed pliers have this flat area I sometimes use to "squeeze" strings that dont want to behave. 

In the Ibanez fixed Edge I have to squeeze the ends of strings 80 and above to keep them from slipping out when i tune them up for some reason. A similar approach may get your string seated better in the saddle.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 31, 2013)

^ that's genius, Ill have to give that a shot before I go back to uni tomorrow.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 3, 2014)

MrExcane has a good image of what should be going on there - if I saw a string sitting out of its bridge like that I'd probably freak out over it!

Is the ball unable to rest in its housing, as in it won't bend or slot into place or it just won't get in there at all? The taper on the string doesn't look all that much bigger than the E string. I don't know exactly how you strung this up or why it isn't sitting correctly but you might find it has unnecessary tension placed on it the way it is now, and probably isn't resonating properly as a result.

You might be able to detune it or take the string off and kind of hook the ball into place, and then let the string settle. Once again looking at the image it appears the taper should fit through the gap in the bridge okay. I keep looking at it and wondering how the hell it's staying in there at all.

Best of luck with this one.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like it may be the strings construction.

To me it looks like the wrapping to tie down the wire around the ball-end may be too thick for your bridge's slot.

Perhaps your bridge was machined to just fit standard string gauges. .130 fits but the extra 5/1000 is too large.







You could file the slot wide enough for your string.
As long as the ball-end can't fit through you'll be fine.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 3, 2014)

^ this looks like a better picture of what is going on with my bridge.

The odd thing was that the string was a little wider just in front of the ball, perhaps .138 or something making it just a little too wide for the bridge, the rest of the string can pass through fine though so I guess I will do what konfyouzd said and squeeze it down with some pliers when i'm back home, I didn't have time before I came back to uni. I think the tinney sound was a mix between new string sound and bad bridge setup (there is about 5 years difference in the strings.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya seems like it needs a squeeze with pliers where the wire wraps around the ball-end


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats the gist of it, yes.


----------

